# LIDAR false alarm..



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

Why is my LIDAR falsely going off a lot at night?


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Why do you ask questions without the relative info needed to answer?


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

My V1 (laser detection) gets spooked when at stoplights near GM vehicles with park distance controls.


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

Lanc3r said:


> Why do you ask questions without the relative info needed to answer?


I thought others might have the same problem. It seems to happen near trucks, I thought maybe someone had some info


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

lao270 said:


> I thought others might have the same problem. It seems to happen near trucks, I thought maybe someone had some info


How many different LIDAR detectors are out there? Maybe you could tell us which one you have?


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

jvr826 said:


> How many different LIDAR detectors are out there? Maybe you could tell us which one you have?


Exactly.


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

Passport 8500

I did a google search, they think it's a known probelm that happens all the time.

Mine is always on the way home from work,

and

seems to happen at one bridge in particular. I wondered if Semi's were using LIDAR to look for collisions, or if the new cruise control systems on cars used them, or even if the "shifters" were causing it (maybe semi's have the shifter?).


It's getting f-ing annoying


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

Lanc3r said:


> Exactly.


If something new is emitting LIDAR,

then the brand of detector is inconsequential


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

lao270 said:


> Passport 8500
> 
> I did a google search, they think it's a known probelm that happens all the time.
> 
> ...


Trucks arent emitting LIDAR. A draw bridge I could see its use.


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

aliens are shooting your car with lasers.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

get the foil hat


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

6 Brit said:


> get the foil hat


You're new here and yet you've learned so fast! Impressive! :thumbup:


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

GBauer, nice quote in your .sig
Did you read that this week?


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

assuming it's mounted inside the car, clean your windshield inside and out

my V1 radar goes off sometimes when the sun is low and the windshield is dirty


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

We have one location here in NJ at the end of a bridge... Apparently its used for pollution readings.

There are other sites. 
http://www.iihr.uiowa.edu/projects/new_jersey/


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

Well, last time I checked, the Lexus use a laser cruise control to keep the distance from the car ahead. So, maybe someone was using it and triggered your device.


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

mullman said:


> GBauer, nice quote in your .sig
> Did you read that this week?


yep and it really seems fitting somehow... :angel:


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

dtkw said:


> Well, last time I checked, the Lexus use a laser cruise control to keep the distance from the car ahead. So, maybe someone was using it and triggered your device.


If an illegal alien were driving it, my answer would, technically, be correct then...


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

V1's laser detector is good to find Infiniti's that's around you.


----------



## jetter2 (May 28, 2007)

mullman said:


> My V1 (laser detection) gets spooked when at stoplights near GM vehicles with park distance controls.


I'm looking at getting a V1 when I get the M, does it natively have Lasar protection out both antennas as well??


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

jetter2 said:


> I'm looking at getting a V1 when I get the M, does it natively have Lasar protection out both antennas as well??


yes.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

wyb said:


> yes.


+1

I bought a V1 in 1994 and have been upgrading it ever since.
Sometimes you get the same unit back, sometimes they send you a new unit.
First class operation.


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

mullman said:


> +1
> 
> I bought a V1 in 1994 and have been upgrading it ever since.
> Sometimes you get the same unit back, sometimes they send you a new unit.
> First class operation.


how often have you sent yours in? I only got mine for Christmas last year - excellent unit - but there are a lot of lights around here with radar sensors.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

wyb said:


> how often have you sent yours in? I only got mine for Christmas last year - excellent unit - but there are a lot of lights around here with radar sensors.


Every few years.
There is a place on the website to enter your unit's serial number.
It will then tell you what upgrades, if any, are available.

Click for linky


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Probably a cop is hitting you or some light is making it go off.

BTW, lancer is beating bauer in the baby race, lol.


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

Solidjake said:


> Probably a cop is hitting you or some light is making it go off.
> 
> BTW, lancer is beating bauer in the baby race, lol.


I'll make my wife push harder... :eeps:


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

Solidjake said:


> Probably a cop is hitting you or some light is making it go off.


same lights, day or night - some no-where near stores or other automatic door openers - yep, that'll be it - there are cops at all of these lights 24x7 pinging me constantly. Strange how none react when I pull off in such a rapid manner... perhaps they're snoozing w/their speed detection devices just idling...


----------



## st_o_p (Sep 30, 2003)

lao270 said:


> Passport 8500
> 
> I did a google search, they think it's a known probelm that happens all the time.
> 
> ...


Mine always gets triggered near Newark Airport. And sometimes near SUVs. I kind of got used to it. Was thinking to switch to 9500 for less false alarms but I don't drive too much lately and can't justify the cost


----------



## BlueC (Jan 13, 2007)

I haven't used my 8500 x50 in a long time, but the horn on my car always used to set off the LIDAR detection. Only in my coupe though. Never in any other car.


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.fixya.com/support/t191583-false_laser_warning_when_engine_rpm_goes

I found this before I went home, and did notice it to be true.

The rpm part is true, but it must also have a speed factor to it. It didn't go off untill the highway and around ~4000 rpms. Didn't notice the speed. Eventually it stops, prolly after the unit warms up:tsk:


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

the nice thing about V1 is the count. if you know there's always one K band in that area and a Ka pops up, you've got company and vice versa.


----------



## kevalent (Jun 7, 2007)

chivas said:


> V1's laser detector is good to find Infiniti's that's around you.


+1 Next time it goes off look for an Infiniti SUV...drives me nuts around here.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

V1 ftw...


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

mullman said:


> My V1 (laser detection) gets spooked when at stoplights near GM vehicles with park distance controls.


Onstar?


----------

